# Can 2 females live with a male?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm going to be getting a 10 gallon fish tank. I read that if you keep 2 females for each male than they wouldn't fight...?

Also, I want to have albino cory cats with them. Would it be a good set up with: 2 female Bettas, 1 male Betta, 3 or 4 albino corycats, and a few ghost shrimp? 

BTW I know that Bettas eat shrimp sometimes and I wont be devastated if that happens


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

MALE AND FEMALE BETTAS *CANT* BE KEPT TOGETHER. They'll fight or be super stressed. Either a male betta or a female betta. IMO 10g isnt large enough to have a soroity of female bettas either. The cories should be fine with the one male/female betta. ^^


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

In my experience, 10g is a perfectly good size for a betta sorority. Of course, bigger is better. however a sorority can function just fine in a 10g. 

Though I do agree that you should never EVER put a male with any number of females unless you plan on breeding. Which I wouldn't recommend unless you know exactly what you're doing.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok thanks if I do get a female could I house her alone in a 2.5 gal tank?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Females will have the same size requirements as a male, yes. A 2.5 is the smallest you'll want to go though!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

2.5 gallons is fine under my experience, but you will have to do water changes very often to keep the female healthy


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

2.5 gals is perfect- if you get it filtered- you can do water changes once a week (25-40%)


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

only time i put female in with da male is when i am breeding. or else the male or female withh just fight to the death. just like thailand battle areanas.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys =)


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

np prob sweety c:


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Just incase you didn't realize this...if you get the 2.5 for the betta...no catfish. But shrimp or an ADF or 2 would be fine.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I personally would not keep anything in a 2.5 gallon with a betta...2.5 gallons is fine for 1 betta, but I personally go with 3+ for shrimp and 5+ for ADFs (as they prefer to be kept in groups).


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm planning to start a sorority now when I get a 10 gal with 5 females (= thanks for all the suggestions! I'm leaving my male alone in his 2.5


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool! 
Pic's will be necessary once u get it all set-up *hehehe*!


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah that sounds good to me


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

betta fish15 u are wrong. some male and female betta fish have lived together in peace with a big enough tank with lots of mates. my female is living with my male in peace and 2 females can live together


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> betta fish15 u are wrong. some male and female betta fish have lived together in peace with a big enough tank with lots of mates. my female is living with my male in peace and 2 females can live together


Thats nice that your female gets along with your male, its just that keeping them together hardly ever works, not everyone has a big enough tank for that, and your case must be one of the exceptions  Unless your breeding of course. Yeah, 2 females _can_ live together, but I think alot of nipping would be done because there isnt enough females to spread the agression, unless again, you have the females in a big tank. 

(looking at my post now, it seems a bit offensive, so please note that I dont mean it that way. ;D)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

BettaFish15 is correct. Some people who have exceptionally large tanks that are heavily planted to break up the line of sight can have both sexes in there, but most people don't have that luxury, and it can be dangerous for your bettas.


----------

